# NEVER! Shut a door on a bengal...



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Bengals, DO Not like doors shut!

Human mum: 'Right Ive cleaned up the kitten room, I know Ill put the bengal kittens & mum in their while I do the outside, save them running upo me legs, biting the broom!'

Bengal Kitten 1: 'I swear human mum just said 'door & shut'
Bengal Kitten 2: 'No way she isnt that stupid!'
Bengal Kitten 3: 'She is! Its shutting!!'

Bengal Mum 'Quick cry as loud as you can!!!!!!!'

Bengal kitten 4: Its no use mum its now been 5 hours' (human time 2 mins)
Bengal Kitten 5: Mum try the door handle!!'

Bengal Mum: 'CAnt.get.it.to.open! Meowwwnooooooooooooooo!'

Bengal kitten 3: Thats time guys its now been 3days we will starve!!!' (human time 20mins)

all bengals 'ATTACK!'

What happened after this nobody knows and it remained a serect until human mum came upstairs....... 'OH they have been so good Ill take up treats for them!'

Human Mum: opens the door to the clean kitten room just spent 30mins cleaning...

'OH.MY.GOD.'

All kittens & mum 'were saved yippeee!!! run for it!!!'



















Butter wouldnt melt!









Never shut a door on a bengal!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like a fun time was had


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Could not possibly have been anything to do with those to sweetie pies in the last picNext time ,Human ,Bengal mum ,dont have a tantrum in the kitten room :nonod:and then try to blame the children:nono: :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: its great when they try & help  :lol:


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't believe those two little angels would do this?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

at least they worked together :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Look at those little faces - totally innocent of all wrongdoing  There must have been someone else in there with them :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol mum & the other 3 kittens run for it, only these 2 left to take the blame! look last those eyes!

Is it odd the first thing I did when I opened the door was grab a camera!!!


----------



## bengalie (Oct 11, 2010)

We have never had a problem shutting the door with our Bengal. We raised her from the time we got her with boundaries and have trained her not to use her nails, to stop nipping/biting when we say "no teeth" and to sit on command. 

There are things she is fascinated with, namely trying to open other doors, like cabinet and freezer doors.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

bengalie said:


> We have never had a problem shutting the door with our Bengal. We raised her from the time we got her with boundaries and have trained her not to use her nails, to stop nipping/biting when we say "no teeth" and to sit on command.
> 
> There are things she is fascinated with, namely trying to open other doors, like cabinet and freezer doors.


its meant to be a joke...... 

However my cats just hate being away from me, maybe im just fab!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

you know what they were trying to do right?? they could see how much fun you were having cleaning that they decided they wanted to help you continue to have fun by providing more mess. how thoughtful of them :lol:

that last pic is just the cutest little thing ever


----------

